# Superbowl 49



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Katy Perry - best halftime show in many years.

Reminds me of a show I saw in the old Pittsburgh Civic Arena. It was Bette Midler, and she flew unto the stage on a crane arm from over the crowd, stepped off, and said: "That's f***king scary!"


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

What is this "soup or bowl" I am hearing about? Dont you need both?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Whoop! Whoop!
I do not have TV. Well I do get one local channel.
So, I'm online looking for a score and get this notice to watch NBC online, so I try it and GOT IT!!
No commercials, but every play.
OK, its back I can hear it in the headphones, gotta go.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Touchdown! Seattle.
24-14


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I missed Katy while I was shoveling snow so I could get to more beer in the barn. The storm hasn't even started yet and we're getting 3/4" per hour of Lake Effing Effect.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sporting wood.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Superbowl? That was tonight? How'd it go? 
We had a fantastic service at church tonight!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't care who wins but hope the cheaters loose.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like Brady Since He's a MEEECHIGAN Man,where he won a National Championship,but the SeaHawks can go back to back,and beat the cheaters. They've cheated 3 or 4 times before.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

If you want to see deflated balls, look no further than DC...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ChokeHawks


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Go Pats.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Quit drinking alcohol after SBXX. 29 years ago, one of the all time very best things I ever did for myself.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This one was super. What a finish!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I quit watching when the NFL went anti-gun. Feels good.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Brady is MVP


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Good game. NFL has some real idiots like Kraft that support bloomy and his anti gun agenda, but there is lots of pro gun support amongst them don't kid yourself. At least one player I know owns a stake in a LGS. I had no one to root for, didn't care, and horrible year for commercials.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The pre game for superb owl 50 is on right now and man they are predicting an epic game.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i agree with Ripon, the commercials this year sucked, wasnt even worth watching


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Katy Perry - best halftime show in many years.


I got out of that 'Bread and Circuses' mindtrap a few years back.
Nevertheless, I think we should call it the Katy Perry Bowl. She's been the halftime star two years running. Oh, and she luvs Obammy.
Obammy gonna make it all ok.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Whos this Katy Perry? I dont listen to the radio and she has the sheep swooning.


Nevermind, I dont really want to know.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Isn't a super bowl filled with prime BC bud? Oh that's only legal in Cali isn't it!?😄😄🐝


----------

